
Show HN: Press F to Pay Respects - andreyazimov
https://pressftopayrespects.org
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN,

I made a simple game about my favorite meme "Press F to Pay Respects".

There is a big "F" button that you can press (via mouse or keyboard) and it
gives you respect score. You can share you best score to leaderboard.

Press Upvote to Pay Respect :).

